# πρόκληση: την κάνουμε, τη ρίχνουμε, την πετάμε;



## AoratiMelani (Aug 25, 2011)

Με ποιο ρήμα συντάσσεται η λέξη "πρόκληση";

Έχω ένα διήγημα με τίτλο *El desafío* (πα' να πει *Η πρόκληση* ή μάλλον *The challenge* που λέμε στα ελληνικά) και στο κείμενο επανέρχεται συχνά η φράση "estoy lanzando un desafío" δηλαδή "ρίχνω μια πρόκληση". 

Στα ελληνικά, πώς το λέμε αυτό; Κάνω, ρίχνω, πετάω μια πρόκληση; Τίποτε δεν ακούγεται σωστό και κανένα λεξικό δε με βοηθάει. Να την αλλάξω τη φράση; Ναι, αλλά και πώς να την κάνω; Έχει κολλήσει ο εγκέφαλός μου μέρες τώρα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 25, 2011)

Σου θέτω (χμμμ), σου διατυπώνω (ξανά χμμ), σου βάζω μια πρόκληση... Σε προκαλώ...


----------



## nickel (Aug 25, 2011)

Εγώ απευθύνω προκλήσεις και ρίχνω γάντια.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 25, 2011)

Επίσης, μία πρόκληση υψώνεται (σαν εμπόδιο).


----------



## AoratiMelani (Aug 25, 2011)

Το "βάζω" παίζει, αλλά χωρίς το "σου", δεν έχει "σου", μιλάει σε μια ομάδα ανθρώπων:

"Παιδιά, βάζω μια πρόκληση." 
Χμφφφ. Κάτι δε μου κάθεται

Το "απευθύνω" δε μου κάνει γιατί δεν κολλάει στο κλίμα. Ο τύπος δε θα έλεγε "απευθύνω μια πρόκληση" στο συγκεκριμένο κόντεξτ (άσε που παρακάτω το έχει και στον αόριστο, και να βάλω "ο Νίκος απηύθυνε μια πρόκληση" είναι τρις χειρότερο).
Είναι μια παρέα νεαρών, οι δύο γουστάρουν την ίδια γκόμενα, πίνουν μπίρες όλοι μαζί και λένε χοντράδες, και ο ένας για να τη βγει στον άλλον τον προκαλεί να δουν ποιος αντέχει περισσότερο το ποτό. Και μετά γυρνάει στην ομήγυρη και λέει:

"Παιδιά, ....ω μια πρόκληση". 
(στα αποσιωπητικά βάζετε το ρήμα που θέλετε - ή ανασυντάσσετε την πρόταση όπως θέλετε).


----------



## Themis (Aug 25, 2011)

Συνήθως τη θέτω ή φέρνω τον άλλο αντιμέτωπο με αυτήν, αλλά αρκετά συχνά γυρίζω τη σύνταξη. Από την πλευρά του πάσχοντος: αντιμετωπίζω, βρίσκομαι μπροστά, μου τίθεται. Αλλά επίσης, αυτό αποτελεί/ αντιπροσωπεύει (μια) πρόκληση.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 25, 2011)

Παιδιά, σας έχω μία πρόκληση. (Έβαλα «σας»...).
Παιδιά, υπάρχει μία πρόκληση.


----------



## nickel (Aug 25, 2011)

Παιδιά, σας έχω μια πρόκληση. +1

Χωρίς περίσσιους τόνους! Γκρρρ...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 25, 2011)

:blush:


----------



## AoratiMelani (Aug 26, 2011)

Θενξ, ντόκτορ! καλές όλες οι ιδέες.

Λιγάκι το "σας" με χαλάει, είναι η αλήθεια, αφού η πρόκληση αφορά έναν μόνο, κι εκείνος μιλά σε όλους.
Το "υπάρχει μια πρόκληση" πάλι, δεν είναι κάπως απρόσωπο; Υπάρχει επειδή την θέτει εκείνος.

Χμμ, ίσως τελικά το "*βάζω μια πρόκληση*" να είναι καλύτερο. 
(είναι σαν το "θέτω", αλλά πιο μαλλιαρό, ας πούμε)

Σκεφτόμουν επίσης να το αλλάξω σε κάτι σχετικό με "αναμέτρηση", ας πούμε "Παιδιά, προκαλώ σε αναμέτρηση."
Χμφφφ, ούτε κι αυτό μου αρέσει.

Α ξέχασα να πω ότι το διήγημα έχει ήδη μεταφραστεί στο παρελθόν, οπότε κάποια στιγμή θα κατέβω στη βιβλιοθήκη του Θερβάντες, να βρω την παλιά μετάφραση να δω τι λέει (είναι από τη συλλογή διηγημάτων "Οι αρχηγοί" του Mario Vargas Llosa, εκδόσεις Πατάκη).


----------



## nickel (Aug 26, 2011)

Καλημέρα.


Σου έχω μια πρόκληση! (έναν προς έναν)
Σας έχω μια πρόκληση! (έναν προς πολλούς)
Σου έχουμε μια πρόκληση! (πολλοί προς έναν)
Σας έχουμε μια πρόκληση! (πολλοί προς πολλούς)

Δεν μπορεί, κάποιο πρόγραμμα θα σε πιάνει, δεν είναι και το συνταξιοδοτικό!


----------



## AoratiMelani (Aug 26, 2011)

Καλημέρα και σε σένα! 

Το ζήτημα είναι ότι ένας θέτει την πρόκληση σε έναν, αλλά το ανακοινώνει στους πολλούς, που είναι η παρέα τους.

Κοίτα, δε θέλω να είμαι πολύ ψείρα και υπερβολική, ήδη με βοηθήσατε πολύ με τις ιδέες, κάτι απ' όλα αυτά θα υιοθετήσω τελικά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 26, 2011)

AoratiMelani said:


> Το ζήτημα είναι ότι ένας θέτει την πρόκληση σε έναν, αλλά το ανακοινώνει στους πολλούς, που είναι η παρέα τους.


Του έχω μια πρόκληση!
Ακούστε όλοι, του έχω μια πρόκληση!


----------



## nickel (Aug 26, 2011)

Εγώ το πέταξα το γάντι.
Εγώ το έριξα το γάντι.


----------



## daeman (Aug 26, 2011)

AoratiMelani said:


> Καλημέρα και σε σένα!
> 
> Το ζήτημα είναι ότι ένας θέτει την πρόκληση σε έναν, αλλά το ανακοινώνει στους πολλούς, που είναι η παρέα τους.
> [...]


 
Ακούσατε, ακούσατε, διαδικτυωμένοι φορουμετέχοντες forumati φορουμάτοι! _Έχουμε μια πρόκληση εδώ!_
Εγώ η ΑόρατηΜελάνη προκαλώ το λεξιλογικό σώμα να προτείνει την κατάλληλη φράση για το και το...


----------



## AoratiMelani (Sep 16, 2011)

Λοιπόν για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται, η Λήδα Παλλαντίου παρέκαμψε το σκόπελο ως εξής:

- Σας προκαλώ.

Δηλαδή αγνοεί το γεγονός ότι ο τύπος προκαλεί μόνο τον έναν. 
Και λίγο παρακάτω, που κάποιος άλλος (ο αντίζηλος του πρώτου) λέει την ίδια φράση,

- Πετάω το γάντι.

Μάλλον κανέναν τέτοιον ελιγμό θα κάνω κι εγώ.


----------



## nickel (Sep 16, 2011)

Για τους τύπους, θα ήθελα να πω ότι, αν δεν είναι τίτλος είδησης (π.χ. «Η Άννα πέταξε το γάντι, σήμερα το σηκώνουν οι εκπαιδευτικοί»), έχω την εντύπωση ότι το *πετάω το γάντι / ρίχνω το γάντι* ακούγεται πιο φυσικό όταν έχει και το έμμεσο αντικείμενο («Σου το πετάω, ρε, κι αν είσαι άντρας, σήκωσ' το!»).


----------



## arberlis† (Sep 17, 2011)

"Παιδιά, έχω μια ιδέα: σας προκαλώ να..."


----------

